# Maya 9 -won't start, keeps asking for license



## barbara k (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a legal license of Maya 9 and I have installed in on my Mac OSX version 10.5.5. 

I opened the PCW file and followed the confirmation wizard. I put in my serial number and the registration information from Autodesk. The wizard said my license was complete, but when I click on the Maya icon it opens the wizard again and asks for the information again. 

How can I fix this? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You'll have to contact Autodesk, as this sounds like a bug that they will need to resolve.


----------



## flyr37 (Jun 2, 2009)

I am having the same exact problem please let me know if you find anything out!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Judging by how old the tread is, you will have to contact Autodesk as well.


----------



## barbara k (Jan 17, 2009)

FIX - I had to call autodesk - 3 times. What the problem was is that my key did not match the software. They verified my account, but had me try three different verification numbers before I got one that worked. 

Maya is good software, but every since they combined with Autodesk - WOW, what a pain. 

I have this same license for a sever and my IT guys still can't get it work correctly - even after being on the phone with Autodesk and Maya for HOURS! 

So - resolve is call autodesk.


----------

